
Analyse Asia Episode 20: All about LINE with David Corbin - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/03/04/episode-20-all-about-line-with-david-corbin/
======
bleongcw
Episode Synopsis: David Corbin (@CorbinDB) from Tech in Asia joins us for a
deep dive discussion on one of the most exciting messaging apps in Asia: LINE.
We discuss the origins of LINE, analyse how LINE has successfully build up
different revenue streams and grow users in a rapid rate and predict when the
company will go IPO. We also discuss how LINE has operated as a transaction
engine in the form of a mobile app and how their competitive advantages in
building strategic partnerships and funding companies as a corporate venture
arm have made them a formidable rival in Asia against the other messaging
apps: WeChat, Kakao-Talk and Whatsapp.

